# Dog ate some plastic wrap



## ridgecity (Feb 10, 2010)

I got a basset hound. He ate yesterday a plastic strips like the ones they use to wrap weinies for hot dogs, kind of like 6 inches long and 1 inch wide, he's acting normal, I stayed up all night watching him in case he threw up or pooped it, but he hasn't...

I went to see a vet and he told me it's wasn't that big, I showed him a similar wrapper and to feed him a tablespoon of olive oil, which I haven't given him, but my mom made some very greasy chicken and right now he's sleeping.

Any help?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Your just going to have to keep a check in what comes out the other end.
If it's not out in a couple of days or he seems ill, have another word with your vet


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

It can take 48 hrs, so do keep an eye on him and supervise every poop.

Unknown to me, my dog as a young chap chewed and ate a plastic supermarket carrier bag. First I knew of it was when I was in the park and he looked to be in difficulties - I saw a bit of white bag hanging out of his other end... so I put a poo-bag over my hand, and assisted by pulling it out.

Too Much Information, I guess, but you have to be ready for all kinds of odd situations when you are a dog owner


----------



## ridgecity (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for the quick response, I'm happy I found this place. I will be checking every stool. I thank you very much.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Pleas keep a very close eye on him, this is sadly what my beautiful boy ate unknown to me and got twisted gut because of it, he survived the twisted gut but lumps formed like tumors in his gut and stomach and it's now believed that it was due to the plastic and sadly he had to be placed to sleep. 

Good luck, Pleased you got him to a vet asap also.


----------



## ridgecity (Feb 10, 2010)

I went to another vet and he told me the plastic wrap is small enough to pass normally, but he told me I could give him a laxative but I don't wanna give it during night because I'm afraid an emergency might happen. Is there a less agressive natural thing for dogs?

actually here's a photo of him. His name is Alfie...


----------



## ridgecity (Feb 10, 2010)

UPDATE: It's out!! came out in a giant dump he took minutes after I gave him olive oil with some ham. I love you guys for taking time to answer our problem!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Great news and best outcome


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm pleased to hear that, your dog is lovely


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

thats brilliant, and he is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Cashew's mom (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi there, I have an 8.4 lb poodle who ate a cooked sweet potato that was wrapped in saram plastic. I have given him a teaspoon of olive oil (trying to follow advice from this forum). He seems okay, but I am really worried. He's really thin and I wonder if he'll be able to pass the piece of plastic wrap... Any advice?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Cashew's mom said:


> Hi there, I have an 8.4 lb poodle who ate a cooked sweet potato that was wrapped in saram plastic. I have given him a teaspoon of olive oil (trying to follow advice from this forum). He seems okay, but I am really worried. He's really thin and I wonder if he'll be able to pass the piece of plastic wrap... Any advice?
> Thanks so much!


I would have a chat with your vet and see what they have to say. Chances are your dog chewed the cling film up with the potato and so all should pass through together but the vet will be able to advise.

J


----------

